# Virginia?



## kblack3

My family recently relocated to Virginia and I was wondering if anybody else was out here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinshotgun

There are a few around. Not as much as there used to be though.


----------



## kblack3

Sounds good. I’m gonna look into some I’m in the Chesapeake area and work in Franklin. Hoping to meet some people with some cool setups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinshotgun

There is a Virginia Frogger facebook group and I think there are a couple of people from down in the Norfolk/NN area. If you can't find it PM me and I can send a link. It really isn't that active but people are on there.

We are kind of in a weird area. Too far south for the midatlantic group who usually meet in the Eastern PA/ NJ area and too far North from the Southeast stuff that seems to be centered around the Charlotte NC area.


----------



## Jarhead_2016

Martinsburg wv about 15 minutes from winchester va


----------



## kblack3

Sweet thanks for the info. That’s what I was noticing that there seemed to be good activity in NC and above us but minimal in state that I could find. I will have my wife join the frog group. I do not have a Facebook. 

Thanks for all the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

